# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Queen Anna Maria [Empress of Britain, Carnivale, Olympic, The Topaz]

## Ellinis

To περίφημο The ΤΟPAZ του Κατσούφη (πρώην OLYMPIC της Ηπειρωτικής, πρώην Υ/Κ QUEEN ANNA MARIA του Γουλανδρή) ίσως σύντομα να μπει σε περιπέτειες.

Σύμφωνα με το maritimematters.com η ναύλωση του λήγει σύντομα. 
_PEARL Clips THE TOPAZ
February 8: THE TOPAZ (ex EMPRESS OF BRITAIN, CARNIVALE, FIESTA MARINA, OLYMPIC) will be ending her charter with Japan-based Peaceboat this spring when she concludes her current world cruise in April. Her replacement will be the CLIPPER PEARL (ex SONG OF NORWAY, etc.) which is currently undergoing a refit and will be renamed CLIPPER PACIFIC for her Peaceboat service._

Αν προσθέσουμε την κατανάλωση από τις τουρμπίνες, τα 52 χρόνια του και τους κανονισμούς του 2010, τότε έχουμε ένα μάλλον αβέβαιο μέλλον.

Και μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία του από τα νιάτα του ως EMPRESS OF BRITAIN. Aπό το shipsnostalgia.

Empress of Britain.jpg

----------


## kalypso

cruiseship_topaz1.jpg

cruiseship_topaz2.jpg

το Topaz σε κρουαζιέρα ως Peace Boat..

----------


## Ellinis

Kάποια νέα για το βαπόρι από το maritimematters.com.

*



Sparkle Of Hope For THE TOPAZ?
May 18: Kyma Ship Management's SS THE TOPAZ (ex EMPRESS OF BRITAIN, QUEEN ANNA MARIA, CARNIVALE, FIESTA MARINA, OLYMPIC), en route from Yokohama to Indian ship breakers, may have been granted a reprieve. After a sale for scrap fell through, her owners have now taken the ship off the market in the hopes of finding a last-minute charter. The 52 year old liner, still in excellent cosmetic condition (according to recent reports), is currently at anchor in Singapore awaiting further news -- click here to see an image taken today by Jonathan Boonzaier.


*

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ μερικές φώτο απο μία επίσκεψη του στον Πειραια...

----------


## Ellinis

¶σχημα τα νέα για το βαπόρι... :cry:




> June 9: SS THE TOPAZ (ex EMPRESS OF BRITAIN, QUEEN ANNA MARIA, CARNIVALE, FIESTA MARINA, OLYMPIC) departed the Eastern anchorage at Singapore on June 7th headed in an easterly direction. Kyma Ship Management removed her from the scrap market list to show her in Singapore from May 18 in the hopes of finding a last-minute charter. However, recent news has her sold for scarp at US12 m. Click here to see a recent image of her at Singapore by Jonathan Boonzaier.

----------


## Leo

Να σας γλυκάνω το χάπι με μια αφιέρωση στον φίλο Ελληνίς που μας είπε κάποια όχι ευχάριστα νέα. Η φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο μου Nikos V.

topaz.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο *Champion Brali*, το οποιο εκτελουσε ελιγμους στη ραδα της _Σινγκαπουρης_, συγκρουστηκε χθες με το εκει αγκυροβολημενο *Topaz*. Το *Topaz* ως γνωστο εχει πωληθει για _scrap_. Λιγο παραξενα πραγματα... :Wink: . Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρον σαν περιστατικό και απ όσο βλέπω ευτυχώς οι ζημιές δεν είναι μεγάλες και άρα όλα καλά. Θέλω όμως να αναφέρω ότι παρόμοια περιστατικά είναι μάλλον πολλά παρά λίγα... Κυρίως οφείλονται στην μεγάλη κίνηση, περιορισμένη ορατότητα κατά περιόδους ισχυρών βροχοπτώσεων (από κατραιγίδες) και την πληθόρα των πλοίων στα αγκυροβόλια. Ακόμη οι κινήσεις χωρίς πιλότους "λόγω έλλειψης", ο περιριορισμένος χώρος με το γειτνιάζον VTS, ισχυρά ρεύματα και απειρία των καπεταναίων να χειριστούν αυτή την συγκυρία των καταστάσεων.

----------


## Ellinis

Toυ έφτιαξε ένα σαρδόνιο "χαμόγελο" του δικού μας...

----------


## Ellinis

Aρχές του μήνα το Topaz προσαράχτηκε στο Αλάνγκ για να διαλυθεί.
Τελικά δεν τη γλίτωσε και έτσι χάνεται ένα από τα ελάχιστα εναπομείναντα υπερωκεάνεια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ανοιχτεί ένα καινούργιο θέμα που να τιμάει τα δύο πλοία της GREEK LINE που μετέφεραν στην Αμερική και τον Καναδά τόσους και τόσους έλληνες μετανάστες. Τα Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία και Ολυμπία. 

Με το Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία πρωτοταξίδεψα μικρός το 1965 δύο ημέρες μετά την τελετή βαφτίσματός του στον Πειραιά σε 4ήμερη κρουαζιέρα μόνο γιά τουριστικούς πράκτορες Πειραιά-Χαϊφα. Ο πατέρας μου είχε δικό του ταξιδιωτικό πρακτορείο και με την μητέρα μου κάναμε αυτή την κρουαζιέρα προσκεκλημένοι από την εταιρία τον Μάρτιο του 65. Θυμάμαι ότι ακόμη γινόντουσαν εργασίες μετασκευής στην πρύμη του καραβιού εν πλώ για να προλάβουν το παρθενικό ταξίδι του στην Αμερική μερικές ημέρες αργότερα. Ηταν το μεγαλύτερο καράβι που είχα ταξιδέψει μέχρι τότε και με είχε μαγέψει με το μέγεθός του και την πολυτέλειά του. Είχαμε μία καμπίνα λούξ με μεγάλο ορθογώνιο φινιστρίνι και θυμάμαι ώρες ατελείωτες να γυρίζω και να εξερευνώ το καράβι. Επίσης, εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει και το σινεμά του πλοίου το οποίο πρόβαλε καθημερινά ταινίες.
Είχα την ευκαιρία να ξαναταξιδέψω σαν OLYMPIC πλέον της Ηπειρωτικής σε 3ήμερη κρουαζιέρα στο προτελευταίο ταξίδι του πριν παραδοθεί στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες σαν TOPAZ. Με απογοήτεψε βέβαια η αλλαγή που έγινε τα χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν ιδίως δια χειρός Joe Farcus σαν Fiesta Marina αλλά πάντα το συνονόματο είχε την αίγλη του αρχοντοβάπορου. May it rests in peace.

Queen%20Anna%20Maria-02.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## xara

Typical voyage:
Eastbound: New York, Lisbon, Naples, Palermo, Piraeus, Limassol, Haifa.
Westbound: Haifa, Piraeus, Palermo, Naples, Lisbon, Halifax, New York. 
Additional ports of call on other voyages: Boston, Malaga and Valletta eastbound; Messina and Genoa westbound. 

*ex EMPRESS OF BRITAIN* measured 25,516 gross tons, and was 640 by 85.3 feet, with a draft of 29 feet. Her two sets of double reduction geared Fairfield Pametrada turbines were designed to achieve a combined output of 27,000 SHP (30,000 max) to drive her twin screws at a service speed of 20 knots (21 maximum). She was built to carry 160 first and 894 tourist class passengers and 464 crew. 

*Canadian Pacific's* 
*An aerial view of the EMPRESS OF BRITAIN at sea. Peter Knego collection.*

The sitting area of one of the opulent first class suites on midships A Deck. Peter Knego collection.
*source:http://www.maritimematters.com/*

----------


## mastrovasilis

Οι ελληνικές υπερπόντιες γραμμές που αναπτύχθηκαν ήταν κυρίως δύο η γραμμή Βορείου Ατλαντικού (1907 – 1977), που τη διέκοψε για επτά χρόνια ο Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος και η γραμμή Αυστραλίας (1947 – 1977).

Οι σημαντικότερες υπερωκεάνιες ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες ήταν: η "Υπερωκεάνιος Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα" του Δ. Μωραΐτη, η "Ελληνική Υπερωκεάνιος Ατμοπλοΐα", η "Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος", η "Μπάυρον Ατμοπλοΐα", η "Γκρηκ Λάιν" των Αφων Γουλανδρή, η "Εθνική Ελληνική Γραμμή Αμερικής" του Ε. Ευγενίδη, η "Χανδρίς Λάϊνς" του Α. Χανδρή, η "Χομ Λάϊν" του Ε. Ευγενίδη, η "ΕΛ.ΜΕ.Σ" καθώς και εκείνη του Ι. Λιβανού στο Λονδίνο.

Πίνακας Υ/Κ με Ελληνική σημαία.
Υ/Κ Αθήναι (Athinai)1908 6.742τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Ακρόπολις (Acropolis) 1890 5.722τον 13κ.
Υ/Κ Αμερικανίς (Americanis) 1952 17.041τον 17,5κ.
Υ/Κ Αργεντινή (Argentina) 1913 11.015τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Αρκαδία (Arkadia) 1931 20.259τον 19κ.
Υ/Κ Ασσιμίνα (Assimina) 1915 5.751τον 
Υ/Κ Ατλάντικ (Atlantic) 1927 20.553τον 21κ.
Υ/Κ Αυστραλίς (Australis) 1940 33.532τον 24κ.
Υ/Κ Βασιλεύς Αλέξανδρος 1908 16.971τον 
Υ/Κ Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος 1914 9.272τον 17κ.
Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Άννα Μαρία 1955 25.516τον 21κ.
Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Σοφία&#171;αδελφό&#187; "Β.Κωνσταντίνος".
Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη πρώην &#171;Ατλάνικ&#187;.
Υ/Κ Βραζιλία (Brasil) 1905 10.754τον 19κ.
Υ/Κ Βρετάνη (Britany) 1951 16.355τον 18κ.
Υ/Κ Βρετανίς (Britanis) 1932 18.017τον 20κ.
Υ/Κ Βύρων (Byron) πρώην &#171;Μεγάλη Ελλάς&#187;
Υ/Κ Έδισων (Edison) 1896 10.711τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Ελληνίς (Ellinis) 1932 18.163τον 19,5κ.
Υ/Κ Εριέττα (Henrietta) 1929 14.131τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Εριέττα (Henrietta Latsi) 1937 23.722τον 20κ.
Υ/Κ Θεμιστοκλής (Themistocles) 1907 6.045τον 13κ.
Υ/Κ Θεσσαλονίκη (Thessaloniki) 1890 4.672τον 12κ.
Υ/Κ Ιταλία (Italia) 1928 20.223τον 17κ.
Υ/Κ Ιωάννινα (Ioannina) 1897 4.167τον 12,5κ.
Υ/Κ Κάιρο (Cairo) 1907 1344τον 14κ.
Υ/Κ Καμπέρα (Canberra) 1913 7.707τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Κολούμπια (Colymbia) 1913 9.424τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Κυρήνεια (Cyrenia) 1911 7.527τον 17κ.
Υ/Κ Κωνσταντινούπολις (Constantinople) 1897 11.456 15κ.
Υ/Κ Λακωνία (Lakonia) 1930 20.314τον 17κ.
Υ/Κ Μακεδονία (Macedonia) 1912 6.333τον 17κ.
Υ/Κ Μαργαρίτα (Margarita) 1945 9.124τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Μαργαρίτα Λ (Margarita L) 1960 37.640 22κ.
Υ/Κ Μαριάννα (Marianna) 1930 14.128
Υ/Κ Μαριάννα ΙV (Marianna IV) 1944 9.140 15κ.
Υ/Κ Μαριάννα Λάτση (Marianna) 1935 23580τον 20κ.
Υ/Κ Μαριάννα VI (Marianna VI) 1951 14.083τον 16κ.
Υ/Κ Μαριάννα 9 (Marianna 9) 1961 19393τον 20κ.
Υ/Κ Μεγάλη Ελλάς Βλ. "Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος"
Υ/Κ Μωραΐτης (Moraitis) πρώην &#171;Θεμιστοκλής&#187;
Υ/Κ Μωρέας (Moreas) 1902 8.497τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Νέα Ελλάς (Nea Hellas) 1922 16.991τον 16κ.
Υ/Κ Νεπτούνια (Neptunia) 1920 10.519τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Ολύμπια (Olympia) 1953 22.979τον 22κ.
Υ/Κ Ομηρικός (Homeric) 1931 18.017τον 20κ.
Υ/Κ Πατρίς (Patris) 1909 4390τον 14κ.
Υ/Κ Πατρίς (Patris) 1950 18.400τον 18,5κ.
Υ/Κ Πρωτέα (Protea) 1920 7.430τον 15κ.
Υ/Κ Ρένα (Rena) 1906 1.619τον 12κ.
Υ/Κ Τασμανία (Tasmania) 1940 11.072τον 17κ.
Υ/Κ Τζένη (Jenny) 1918 7.914τον 

πηγή. wikipedia.com

----------


## xara

Άραγε σήμερα, τί πιθανότητες επιτυχίας θα είχε μια τέτοια γραμμή, με ενα, για παράδειγμα, Superfast;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βέβαια κάποια από αυτά που αναφέρει ο mastrovasilis (ιδίως αυτά του Λάτση) ποτέ δεν ταξίδεψαν με επιβάτες στους ωκεανούς παρά μόνο με προσκυνητές προς Μέκκα.

----------


## samichri

Μία φωτογραφία και από εμένα - φυσικά όχι δική μου - αλλά από κάποιο site - το οποίο συγχωρέστε με δεν θυμάμαι γιατί την έχω στον υπολογιστή μου πολύ καιρό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία είναι από την μπροσούρα της GREEK LINE 1971-1972 που έχω στην συλλογή μου.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ! :smile: :smile: Δεν είχα ξαναδεί μπροσούρα της Greek Line.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Ellinis, με χαρά θα βάλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες όπως και deck plans των ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ και ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα έφτανε και αυτό το δυσάρεστο νέο κάποτε, η διάλυση ξεκινάει:




> *Alang Update*
> *December 24: SS TOPAZ (ex EMPRESS OF BRITAIN, CARNIVALE, FIESTA MARINA, OLYMPIC, THE TOPAZ) has been completely stripped with all fittings now sold and is in the process of actual scrapping with her bow recently cut off.*


Πηγή

Τέλος λοιπόν και για ένα καράβι που το Δεκέμβρη του 1983 το περιοδικό Cruise Talk το είχε ανακυρήξει "πλοίο του μήνα", τότε ως CARNIVALE της Carnival.

carnivale 11-1983.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ας μεταφερθουμε τωρα πολλα χρονια πισω. Και πιο συγκεκριμενα οπως αναγραφεται και στις σελιδες ενος παλιου διαβατηριου 11-06-1966.
Πειραιας. Το υπερωκεανειο Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια προκειται να αποπλευσει. Καποιοι φιλοι συγκεντρωνονται για να αποχαιρετησουν ενα αγαπητο προσωπο. Μεταναστης στην Αμερικη. Βγαζουν και καποιες φωτογραφιες προσπαθοντας απο πολυ μακρυα να τον αποθανατησουν καθως ανεβαινει τη σκαλα και ξεκινοντας το πλοιο ενω βρισκεται στην πρυμνη. Το εγχειρημα στεφεται απο αποτυχια. Κατι η αποσταση κατι καποια κεφαλια που βρεθηκαν μπροστα τελικα ομως βγηκαν δυο που 43 χρονια μετα ανακαληφθηκαν τυχαια και ενω ειχε παλι αναζωπυρωθει η χαμενη μοου αγαπη για τη θαλασσα με τη βοηθεια αυτου του φορουμ. Στο οικογενιακο αλμπουμ.

Φωτογραφια 1. Η πλωρη του πλοιου. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποιοι θα κατσουν αρκετα να δουνε λεπτομερειες απο το πλοιο. Καθως και τη σκαλα με τα σινιαλα της εταιρειας. Και μια λεπτομερεια. βλεπουμε την εισοδο των επιβατων. Λιγα μετρα πιο πισω βλεπουμε μια αλλη εισοδο που ειναι σφραγισμενη. Σε κατοπινες ομως φωτογραφιες αλλαζει και γινεται αυτη η κυρια εισοδος επιβατων ενω αυτη σφραγιζεται.
Φυσικα και υπαρχει και αλλο ενδιαφερον. Το πλοιο εμπρος. Ζητηθηκε βοηθεια απο πιο ειδικους απο μενα αλλα επειδη υπηρξε διχογνωμια ας το μαθουμε εδω.


QAM .jpg


Φωτογραφια 2. Η πρυμνη του πλοιου και ο φοβος καθε φωτογραφου. Να φωτογραφησει το δακτυλο του. Δυστυχως. αναγκαστηκα να επεμβω και δυστυχως αυτη η ομορφη πρυμνη ειναι μιση. Στο βαθος ΟΜΩΣ τι εχουμε; 3 πλοια. Το ενα ΜΑΥΡΟ. Ειναι το Χανια; Η μηπως ειναι το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ!!! 6 μηνες πριν συμβει το φοβερο ναυαγιο του. Στα αλλα δυο υπηρξαν αποψεις. Το αριστερα ισως 1 απο τα 4 Ιταλιανικα και δεξια ενα πολεμικο (τελικα φιλε Αντωνη ηταν πολεμικο οπως πιστευα )


σάρωση0007.jpg




Θελω να ευχαριστησω για τη βοηθεια της αποκρυπτογραφησης τους Ellinis, BEN BRUCE , Roi Baudoin και Polykas οσους βοηθησουν στη συνεχεια της αποκαλυψης καθως και ολους εσας που ειστε η αιτια που αυτες οι ξεχασμενες φωτογραφιες ξεφυγαν απο τα στενα ορια ενος εικογενειακου αλμπουμ. 
Προσεχως η συνεχεια μεσα απο το πλοιο...

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα αυτό μπροστά απο τη QAM μου φαίρνει σε κάποιο απο τα αδελφάκια SYRIA - ALGAZAYER που περνάγαν συχνά απο Πειραιά

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συφωνώ και εγώ Ellinis. Ενα από τα δύο είναι.

----------


## Rocinante

Το Ταξιδι ξεκινα. Η ανοδος στις σκαλες και μια κλεφτη ματια στους φιλους που φωτογραφιζουν. Στον ελεγχο η πρωτη εκπληξη. Ζητουν απο τον μεταναστη να δωσει την βαλιτσα του σε ενα μελος του πληρωματος. Συμφωνει διστακτικα και του ανακοινωνεται ο αριθμος της καμπινας καθως και οδηγιες πως θα φτασει εκει. Το κατορθωνει σχετικα ευκολα και εκπληκτος ανοιγοντας την πορτα βρισκει την βαλιτσα του μεσα. Πολυτελεια μεσα για μια καμπινα τριτης θεσης. Σε λιγο και η γνωριμια με τους αλλους 2 μεταναστες που θα μοιραζοντουσαν αυτο τον χωρο για 11 μερες. Ανεβαινουν μαζι και πηγαινουν στην πρυμνη. Το λιμανι χανεται σιγα σιγα. Προσπαθουν να κατσουν οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο εξω να χορτασουν την πατριδα. Θα ξαναγυρισουν αραγε; Καποια στιγμη κουραζονται. Αποφασιζουν να γνωρισουν το πλοιο. Θα ειναι μια εκπληξη για αυτους αυτα που θα δουν . Στοχος της εταιριας να περασουν οι επιβατες οσο το δυνατον πιο ευχαριστα σε αυτο το μακρυνο και γεματο αβεβαιοτητα ταξιδι.
Το πλοιο εχει μεσα καταστηματα εστιατορια καφε αλλα και ενα μικρο κινηματογραφο. Γινονται και ανακοινωσεις για τα βραδυνα προγραματα. Μουσικη και αλλα happenings. Απο που; Μα απο την εφημεριδα που εκδιδονταν μεσα στο πλοιο με τα νεα, με διαφορες πληροφοριες για τα λιμανια που θα επιανε το πλοιο αλλα και τα κυριοτερα εξωτερικα νεα. 
Υπηρχε και ενα τυπικο σχολειο οπου οσοι ηθελαν μπορουσαν να παρακολουθησουν μερικα βασικα μαθηματα αγγλικων. Πρωτο λιμανι Ναπολη. Μια μικρη εξοδος για οσους επιθυμουσαν. Οχι καλη εντυπωση. Ωστε υπαρχουν και πιο φτωχες Ευρωπαικες πολεις. Αποτυπωνετε η εικονα των κρεμασμενων ρουχων απο τα σχοινια δεμενα στις απεναντι πολυκατοικιες με το συστημα της τροχαλιας. Το ταξιδι συνεχιζετε και επομενο λιμανι η Λισσαβωνα. Εξοδος δεν υπηρξε εκει μιας και η κοπωση του ταξιδιου αρχιζει να κανει την εμφανιση της . Αλλωστε θα ακολουθουσε το μακρυ και πολυσυζητημενο ταξιδι του Ατλαντικου. Η αγωνια μεγαλη. Θα δειξει η θαλασσα τα δοντια της; Αποτελεσε εκπληξη για αυτους οτι η θαλασσα ηταν πιο ηρεμη και απο τον καβοντορο. Βεβαια αλλο να ταξιδευεις με ενα τετοιο σκαφος και αλλο με το Δεσποινα... Το μονο αξιοπεριεργο μια ξαφνικη ομιχλη που αναγκασε τεντωσε τα νευρα των επιβατων περισσοτερο βεβαια το σφυριγμα του πλοιου αναγκαιο ομως. Φτανουμε στο Χαλιφαξ. Η νεα Ηπειρος. Ο προορισμος κοντα. Και μετα η Νεα Υορκη. Εκει θα τον περιμενουν αλλοι φιλοι που εφυγαν πριν απο αυτον. Μια τελευταια ματια στο πλοιο που τον φιλοξενησε τοσες μερες και η νεα ζωη ειναι μπροστα. Θα επεστρεφε 8 χρονια μετα αλλα με το 747. Και με οικογενεια. 
42 χρονια μετα και η ενασχοληση μου με με το φορουμ του δινει την ευκαιρια να με ρωτησει την τυχη του πλοιου αυτου. Του λεω οτι ταξιδευει ακομα και η εκπληξη του ειναι μεγαλη. Βλεπει και φωτογραφιες. Λιγους μηνες μετα του ανακοινωνω τα δυσαρεστα νεα. Σε λιγο καιρο το Υπερωκεανειο ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ θα ειναι ενας σωρος απο σιδερα. Μια στιγμιαια συγκινηση και μετα η διαθεση αλλαζει εξιστωροντας για πολλοστη φορα το ταξιδι των 11 ημερων.
Ακολουθει μια φωτογραφια απο την ασκηση διασωσης απο τον φωτογραφο του πλοιου. Καπου εκει αναμεσα στο πληθος βρισκεται και ο πρωταγωνιστης της ιστοριας αυτης...

σάρωση0008.jpg

Την αφιερωνω δικαιωματικα στον φιλο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA και στον Paroskayak.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νά σαι καλά rocinante με την όμορφη ιστορία και περιμένουμε συνέχεια.

----------


## Haddock

> Μια τελευταια ματια στο πλοιο που τον φιλοξενησε τοσες μερες και η νεα ζωη ειναι μπροστα. Θα επεστρεφε 8 χρονια μετα αλλα με το 747...


Συνταρακτικές οι αλλαγές για εκείνη την εποχή. Για φανταστείτε όσους έζησαν τον διάπλου του Ατλαντικού δια θαλάσσης. Αργότερα έρχεται η έκπληξη πετώντας μέσα σε λίγες ώρες με το 747, η οποία εμπειρία θα ήταν απέριγραπτη.




> ...42 χρονια μετα και η ενασχοληση μου με με το φορουμ του δινει την ευκαιρια να με ρωτησει την τυχη του πλοιου αυτου...


Αυτό είναι το καταπληκτικό της υπόθεσης. Αυτές οι σκονισμένες φωτογραφίες αναμοχλεύουν ιστορίες που ίσως ξεχάστηκαν στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. On board Q.Anna Maria, εκεί που ο χρόνος σταμάτησε να κυλά...

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι ξερω τι θα σκεφτουν καποιοι βλεποντας τον τιτλο.
Παει ο Rocinante τρελαθηκε αλλωστε τον τελευταιο καιρο...
Πριν δυο χρονια εγινε ενα μεγαλο ξεκαθαρισμα στο σπιτι. Σε καποιο παταρι βρεθηκε μια παλια γδαρμενη καφε βαλιτσα. Ο ταξιδιωτης του τοτε μου προτεινε να την πεταξουμε αλλα διαφωνησα. Τελικα βρεθηκε η χρυση τομη να κατευει στο υπογειο. Εκτοτε παρεμενε εκει διπλα στους καυστηρες πανω σε ενα ραφι. Ξεχαστηκε...
Το υπογειο ομως εδω και καιρο αντιμετωπιζε ενα προβλημα υγρασιας. Πριν ενα μηνα εμφανιστηκαν και τα πρωτα νερα σε μια γωνια. Ενημερωθηκαν οι εχοντες την ευθυνη για την κατασταση αυτη και υποσχεθηκαν αποκατασταση. Ο καιρος περνουσε και τιποτα δεν γινοταν. Το προηγουμενο Σαββατο το μεσημερι βγηκα για ενα καφε με δυο εκλεκτους φιλους. Και ενω η συζητηση ειχε κορυφωθει ενα τηλεφωνημα εγινε. Πλυμηρα...
Εφυγα αμεσως ουτε τον καφε δεν πληρωσα ενω ειχα σκοπο να κερασω μιας και ηταν η ονομαστικη μου εορτη. Κυριοι επιφυλασομαι...
Τελικα δεν ηταν σοβαρο το προβλημα και τα νερα βγηκαν με τη βοηθεια μιας αντλιας. Εκτοτε ομως καθημερινα κατεβαινω στη υπογειο 3-4 φορες την ημερα για να βαλω την αντλια διοτι βρισκομαστε σε κατασταση αναμονης του υδραυλικου. 
(Τωρα αν σας πω οτι το μυνημα αυτο διακοπηκε για 15 λεπτα γιατι ηρθε επιτελους ο υδραυλικος τι θα μου πειτε τελος παντον)
Χτες λοιπον ξανακατεβηκα κατω και με την ευκαιρια ειπα να κανω εναν ελεγχο στα πραγματα μιας και η υγρασια ειναι απιστευτη. Πολλες φθορες. Η βαλιτσα στεκονταν εκει ψηλα λιγο βρωμικη μεν αλλα σε καλη κατασταση. Την κοιταξα και χαμογελασα μιας και θυμηθηκα την παρουσιαση του ταξιδιου γιατι οπως καταλαβατε ηταν η βαλιτσα εκεινου του ταξιδιου. 
Και τοτε παγωσα.
Υπηρχε κατι που δεν το ειχα προσεξει κατω απο το χερουλι.
Φιλοι μου οι εκπληξεις δεν τελειωνουν ποτε και ενω πιστευα οτι το προηγουμενο μηνυμα σε αυτο το θεμα ηταν το τελευταιο επανερχομαι.
Να ειστε σε ετοιμοτητα παντα γιατι ποτε δεν ξερετε ποτε θα σας αποκαληφθει ενας μικρος θυσαυρος εκει που δεν τον περιμενετε...

Greek Line.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε rocinante, 2 χρόνια η βαλίτσα προσπαθούσε να σου πει το μυστικό της... μέχρι που έφτασε στο σημείο να προκαλέσει την πλυμήρα στο υπόγειο! :mrgreen:

Το "Κ" τι να σημαίνει άραγε;

----------


## Rocinante

> Το "Κ" τι να σημαίνει άραγε;


Ευτυχως που ο ταξιδιωτης παρ ολη την ηλικια του εχει εκπληκτικη μνημη. Τον ρωτησα και τη μονη λογικη εξηγηση που μπορεσε να μου δωσει ηταν οτι αυτο το Κ βοηθησε τον ανθρωπο που του πηγε τη βαλιτσα στην καμπινα μιας και απ οτι θυματε βγαινοντας απο την καμινα βρισκοταν στο ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ!!!!!
Βεβαια δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος για αυτη την εξηγηση ας ελπισουμε οτι θα βρεθει καποιος να μας βοηθησει.

----------


## Haddock

Ρόσι, βρέθηκες από την άβυσσο των πλημμυρισμένων υπογείων, στα πέρατα του Ατλαντικού μέ μια βαλίτσα γεμάτη αναμνήσεις (οι ανασκαφές σου στέφθηκαν με απόλυτη επιτυχία)...

Και 'γω παρόμοια υπόθεση θα έκανα σχετικά με το Κ, δηλαδή παραλαβή στην καμπίνα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θα περιπλέξω τα πράγματα περισσότερο. Τα πλοία αυτά επειδή μετέφεραν πολλές εθνικότητες χρησιμοποιούσαν την Αγγλική γλώσσα σε όλες τις ενδείξεις. Συνεπώς, αν ήταν καμπίνα θα ήταν C. Πιθανόν το Κ να συμβολίζει σταθμό συγκέντρωσης όπως γίνεται και στα γυμνάσια εγκατάληψης όπου κάθε επιβάτης ανάλογα με την καμπίνα του έχει ένα μοναδικό σταθμό συγκέντρωσης που συμβολίζεται από ένα γράμμα από το λατινικό αλφάβητο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Από την εμπειρία μου σαν Excursion manager στο Romanza, το βράδυ της παραμονής της άφιξης στο λιμάνι αποβίβασης όλες οι  βαλίτσες ανάλογα με το deck και το νούμερο της καμπίνας μαζευόντουσαν από τους θαλαμηπόλους σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία του πλοίου για να μεταφερθούν μετά από τους αχθοφόρους στο τελωνείο. Το ίδιο γινόταν όταν μεταφερόντουσαν από το λιμάνι στο καράβι για διανομή στις καμπίνες. Η διαφορά ήταν ότι υπήρχε και καρτελάκι με το νούμερο της καμπίνας. Πάντως στην αρχή μαζευόντουσαν όλες σε 5-6 σημεία του πλοίου. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε TSS Queen Anna Maria κατι τετοιο σκεφτηκα και εγω αλλα αυτο που περιπλεκει λιγο τα πραγματα ειναι οτι η αρχικη συγκεντρωση και μετα η διανομη ισως ηταν λιγο χρονοβορα αλλα απο τις αναμνησεις υπαρχει το στοιχειο οτι εως οτου ανεβει επανω η βαλιτσα ηταν ηδη μεσα στην καμπινα. Τελος παντων σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια και ελπιζω να ειχατε μαζι μου εστω νοερα ενα ευχαριστο ταξιδι νομιζω οτι καπου εδω εγω απλως θα παρακολουθω αυτο το θεμα δεν εχω να προσθεσω κατι αλλο. 
Εκτος αν υπαρξει καποια εκπληξη.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επειδή οι φωτογραφίες από το πανέμορφο καράβι σαν Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία σπανίζουν, επισυνάπτω 3 που βρήκα στο Navi & Armatori. Οι πρώτες δύο είναι μάλλον τραβηγμένες στη Μάλτα. Η τρίτη από carte postale. 
0051_QUEEN_ANNA_MARIA.jpg 0049_QUEEN_ANNA_MARIA.jpg 0131_QUEEN_ANA_MARIA_.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι πραγματικά στη Μάλτα. Ισως σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μάλλον στο πρόγραμμα των Μεσογειακών κρουαζιέρων που έκανε.
Βρήκα μία παλιά κάρτα που είχα από το 1970 με την μία όψη φωτό των δύο καραβιών και τις τιμές και την μέσα όψη με τα δρομολόγια η οποία δυστυχώς είναι ελαφρώς μουντζουρωμένη και τις ανεβάζω.

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ_GREEK_LINE_1970.jpg

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ_GREEK_LINE_1970_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως ήταν για την εποχή λίγο τσιμπημένες οι τιμές??? Εκμεταλευση - δουλεμπόριο ανθρώπινων πόνων...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μη ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι το ταξίδι κρατούσε 15 ημέρες με στάσεις στην Νάπολη, Γιβραλτάρ, Λισαβώνα. Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο κόστιζε το ταξίδι με το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη ή τα ιταλικά της εποχής εκείνης.

----------


## Naias II

Στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης

img33.jpg

Πηγή: Εφοπλιστής

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Μάλλον στο πρόγραμμα των Μεσογειακών κρουαζιέρων που έκανε.
> 
> 
> Βρήκα μία παλιά κάρτα που είχα από το 1970 με την μία όψη φωτό των δύο καραβιών και τις τιμές και την μέσα όψη με τα δρομολόγια η οποία δυστυχώς είναι ελαφρώς μουντζουρωμένη και τις ανεβάζω. 
> ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ_GREEK_LINE_1970.jpg 
> 
> ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ_GREEK_LINE_1970_2.jpg


This is one of my best brochures of Greek Line and features some lovely illustrations of the beautiful interiors of this great lady. All the best Henry.

scan0028.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends,

1) Enjoy her postcard as TSS OLYMPIC showing her with beautiful Epirotiki's colors, however already by the time advsertised as Royal Olympic Cruises...

2) Enjoy her postcards already as TSS THE TOPAZ showing her with strange Thomson Cruises initial rainbow colors and later with her smile logo...

She was weeklybased for her winter season's in Madeira, so we miss her a lot!!!

3) Finally enjoy her postcard as Japan Peace Boat Organisation flagship TSS THE TOPAZ!!!

She was unique!!!

P.S.- I am searching for a long time for her postcard as TSS Queen Anna Maria issued by Dixon, can somebody help me?

Olympic.jpg

Topaz 1.jpg

Topaz 2.jpg

Topaz 3.jpg

thetopaz.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Enjoy her postcard as TSS OLYMPIC showing her with beautiful Epirotiki's colors, however already by the time advsertised as Royal Olympic Cruises...


Actually, in the first years of ROC, the former Epirotiki vessels continued to sail in Epirotiki livery while the Stella's sailed in Sun Line's livery. However they wear ROC's funnel markings.

Thanks a lot for the postcards  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Let's go back in *March of 1965.*
*"Queen Anna Maria"* is redy to start voyages in the route between Greece and Noth Amerika.
With my friend *Ellinis* we found the following article from *"NAFTIKA CHRONIKA"*, a fortnightly maritime magasine (editor: *D.N. Cottakis*).

To all the friends of the ship ...

Queen Anna Maria.JPG

Αποχαιρετισμός.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Let's go back in *March of 1965.*
> *"Queen Anna Maria"* is redy to start voyages in the route between Greece and Noth Amerika.
> With my friend *Ellinis* we found the following article from *"NAFTIKA CHRONIKA"*, a fortnightly maritime magasine (editor: *D.N. Cottakis*).
> 
> To all the friends of the ship ...


 Ωωωωω αυτα δεν μου τα ειπες στην τελευταια μας συναντηση. :Wink: 
ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ !!!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## Ellinis

Και πάλι από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά, μια εικόνα της Βασίλισσας έξω από τα νερά της  :Wink: 
Σκαρί φτιαγμένο για το κροσσάρισμα του Ατλαντικού, με αναλογίες που δεν βγαίνουν πια από τα ναυπηγεία...

qae.jpg

----------


## britanis

peter knego have a pictures from alang ;-((

----------


## a.molos

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον Τ.S.S QUEEN ANNA MARIA, δύο φωτό του πλοίου που κοσμούσε για χρόνια με την παρουσία του το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Με τα σινιάλα της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ στον Πειραιά και κατά την διάρκεια της ανανέωσης του στον Σκαραμαγκά με το όνομα THE TOPAZ (φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη εν κινήσει).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νάσαι καλά φίλε a. molos για την αφιέρωση και τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Το θυμάμαι στον Σκαραμαγκά αρχές 1998 (είχα ταξιδέψει στην τελευταία τριήμερη κρουαζιέρα του επί ROC τον Οκτώβριο 1997 πριν παραδοθεί στον Κατσούφη). Μία διόρθωση προς τον έτερο φίλο ellinis, το Odysseus είχε ενταχθεί στα blue ships της νεοιδρυθείσας ROC (το μόνο από τα πλοία της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ) κι είχε και αυτό από την αρχή το μπλέ χρώμα των πλοίων της Sun Line.

----------


## cpt babis

Ας δουμε ενα βιντεακι 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXidaO3o6H0

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ 3 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1996.
Pict19960603.jpg

ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΜΟ 4 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1996.
Pict19960606.jpg

ΣΤΗΝ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 6 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1996.
Pict1996060.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε nikosnasia πολύ καλές και ποιοτικές οι φωτογραφίες σου. Ευχαριστούμε :wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγμαντικά εξαιρετικές αυτές οι φωτογραφίες.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## gtogias

Ω τι ντροπή. Το καμάρι (κυριολεκτικά και χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνίας) της Ελληνικής επιβατικής ναυτιλίας είχε το ατυχηματάκι του. Σχετικό δημοσίευμα (μονοστηλάκι) από την εφημερίδα ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης):

1967 02 23 Ελευθερία.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφία του ιστορικού αυτού πλοίου κατα τις εργασίες που έκανε στα ναυπηγεία του Σκαραμαγκά (απο το περιοδικό SHIP CARE April/May 1998).

the topaz.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το θυμάμα αρχές 1998 σε αυτή τη θέση στην μετασκευή του πλωριού accomodation (που το χάλασε).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία δένει στον Πειραιά τον Αύγουστο του 1968 με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών. Από το shipsnostalgia (φωτογραφία S. Weston).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να επιστρέψουμε πίσω στην προτελευταία κρουαζιέρα του Olympic τον Οκτώβριο του 1997 πριν παραδοθεί στην εταιρία του Π. Κατσούφη και γίνει The Topaz: Απο αριστερά η τσιμινιέρα, το Boat Deck, ο καθρέφτης της γέφυρας και το πρώην Sun Lounge της πρώτης θέσης. Παντού κυριαρχεί το ξύλινο teak deck. Φωτογραφίες δικές μου.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να δούμε και το κύριο σαλόνι με την ατελείωτη επένδυση ξύλου καθώς και την ντίσκο 9 Muses:

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες !!! Υπέροχα και τα καταστρώματα του καραβιού. Τώρα για το εσωτερικό ομολογώ πως μου φαίνεται κάπως "ρετρό" αλλά ο,τι καλύτερο για έναν καραβολάτρη που θα θέλει να ταξιδέψει πίσω στην εποχή των liners!

----------


## nikosnasia

Η Σαντορίνη από την πλώρη του OLYMPIC στο ένα και μοναδικό ταξίδι που έκανα μαζί του το 1996 και αισθάνομαι τυχερός γιαυτό.
Pict1996065.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια!Αυτο το απλο πραγμα σημερα ειναι πολυτιμο!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και μιάς και μιλήσαμε για τα απέραντα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα ακόμα μία από το πλωριό αμπάρι, εκεί που έγινε η μετασκευή με τις νέες καμπίνες στο The Topaz, και μία από το Lido Deck και τις πισίνες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο πλούσιο υλικό που έχω από την κρουαζιέρα αυτή προσθέτω την επίσημη carte postale της ROC και το εισιτήριιο. Για μένα ήταν μία δεύτερη επίσκεψη μετά την πρώτη και μοιραία σαν Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία τον Μάρτιο του 1965 δύο ημέρες μετά τα εγκαίνιά του που έκανα μικρός τότε κρουαζιέρα στο Ισραήλ και πίσω.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το deck plan του Olympic

----------


## stratoscy

πολύ όμορφο καράβι με μεγάλη ιστορία.Πολύ ωραίες φοτο που ανεβάζετε.Κρίμα που η απουσία του είναι πολύ αισθητή. :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

> Το deck plan του Olympic


 ΄
μόνο που το TSS το έκαναν TTS...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι δύο φορές turbo.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και μιάς και μιλήσαμε για τα απέραντα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα ακόμα μία από το πλωριό αμπάρι, εκεί που έγινε η μετασκευή με τις νέες καμπίνες στο The Topaz, και μία από το Lido Deck και τις πισίνες.


Αυτες οι νεες καμπινες που μπηκαν το 1998 χαλασαν αυτη την μαγευτικη ισοροπια που ειχε το πλοιο.Τουλαχιστον πηρε μια παραταση ζωης.

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη του The Topaz στον Πειραια στις 10.12.2006

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Toσο καιρο εχω ξεχασει να ανεβασω μια φωτο απο το πασχα του 1995.Ειδικη αφιερωση στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

newfilm (52).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νάσαι καλά Κώστα με τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου.

----------


## Gianni

Does anyone know if a passenger list exists for TSS Queen Anna Maria.
I, with my parents traveled on Queen Anna Maria from Piraeus to Halifax, Canada. I was 12 years old. We left Piraeus around April 17, 1966 and arrived in Halifax on April 26, 1966. Stops were made in Milan and Palermo, Italy. Before crossing the Atlantic, we made a stop in Lisbon, Portugal. I am amazed that I found this forum. I saw the pictures of the ship, my memories just came back like it was yesterday, WOW!!! If anyone could find something would be great.
Thank you, Giannis (John)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Gianni welcome to our forum. I will try and see if I can come up with something. The ship's itinerary would take you to Naples and Palermo and not Milan which has no port and it is inland up north. 
P.S I found this link but it contains pre-war lists and archives. If you search in it you may find something http://www.theshipslist.com/Research/Resource.htm

----------


## Gianni

> Gianni welcome to our forum. I will try and see if I can come up with something. The ship's itinerary would take you to Naples and Palermo and not Milan which has no port and it is inland up north. 
> P.S I found this link but it contains pre-war lists and archives. If you search in it you may find something http://www.theshipslist.com/Research/Resource.htm



Thank you TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA. You are right, it was Naples. Thank you also for the link, I did not find what I wanted, but I think I found relatives dating back to the 1920s landing at Ellis Island. I will have  to ask my mother to see if it is them. Thanks again!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA βγαινει απο τον πειραια, με το σπουδαιο σινιαλο στο φουγαρο,για αλλη μια κρουαζιερα το 1995.Αφιερωμενη, φυσικα , στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

125 (157).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ ακόμα μία φορά Κώστα Ben Bruce. Kαι μία απορία: Το σκεπασμένο κατάστρωμα της πρύμης πάνω από την μπλέ γραμμή και κάτω από το Night Club Sirene (με τα στενόμακρα παράθυρα της τελευταίας φωτογραφίας) που έχει τις ζελατίνες και τους μουσαμάδες χρησίμεψε ποτέ σε κάτι? Οταν ταξίδεψα μαζί του σαν Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία το 65 ήταν εκτός πρόσβασης στους επιβάτες και το ίδιο ήταν σαν Olympic το 97 όπου είχε διαμορφωθεί σαν συνεργείο του πλοίου. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί από τα deck plans δεν βγαίνει άκρη. Θα φανταζόμουν ότι σαν Υπερωκειάνιο πλοίο γραμμής την δεκαετία 60 και 70 θα ήταν το κατάστρωμα της τουριστικής θέσης (μετά την μετασκευή Marriotti) αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι προέκυψε κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλλον για χώρο ψυχαγωγίας (πινγκ πονγκ, ιπποδρομίες και λοιπά deck games) τον κανω που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε επί Greek Line ή ROC.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello Friends

After long years with a dream postcard, named QUEEN ANNA MARIA, finally I could achieve my dream, so allow me to share with all of you her official Greek Line postcard, portraying all her beauty:

queen anna maria 2.jpg

Also, I could get a non-official card portraying her off-Cannes, as shown below:

queen anna maria.jpg

What a great ship!!!

Nautical Greetings

Ship's Agent

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα στα αρχεία μου την απάντηση για το καλυμένο κατάστρωμα της πρύμης. Προοριζόταν για παιχνίδια επί του καταστρώματος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤSS OLYMPIC το φουγαρο αφιερωμενο που αλλου?Στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

net (210).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρόλο που το θέμα πονάει βρήκα και ανέβασα από το maritimematters φωτογραφίες από το Alang:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημαντικες φωτο και βαζω μια φωτο ειδικα για τον ΤSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, το αγαπημενο του BAΠΟΡΙ (με κεφαλαια) μολις το εχει παραλαβει ο Παρις Κατσουφης


net (395).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα. Είναι πριν πλεύσει στον Σκαραμαγκά για την μετασκευή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Very little is left of our beloved ship *Queen Anna Maria*. The last photo is from November 1, 2009. http://www.midshipcentury.com/

Λιγο εχει μεινει απο το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο *Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια*.... Η τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι απο την πρωτη Νοεμβριου. http://www.midshipcentury.com/

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ θλιβερό να βλέπεις τισ τελευταίες στιγμές των καταβιών που σοθ αρέσουν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FIESTA MARINA,ενα ονομα που κρατησε για λιγο, μολις εχει γινει OLYMPIC της ROC τον μαρτιο του 1995 στο περαμα

film (176).jpg

Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ BEN για την πολύ ωρία φωτογραφία του. Εαν δεν ήταν για το 1995 μόλις μας ήρθε, θα έλεγα ότι τα χρώματα χωρίς βέβαια την πλωριά μετασκευή, ταιριάζουν σε αυτά της TUI που πήρε από την ναύλωσή του σαν Topaz.

----------


## gtogias

Το 1977 το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill παρουσίασε ένα αφιέρωμα σε μια από τις πιο διάσημες Ελληνικές εταιρείες, την Greek Line. Μεταξύ των υπέροχων φωτογραφιών που συνόδευαν το κατατοπιστικό κείμενο και μια με τα δύο τελευταία πλοία της Greek Line στον Πειραιά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68741

Φωτογραφία του M.M Von Kirvan

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε gtogias εκπληκτική η φωτογραφία. Τα χρόνια της αθωότητας......

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερό πλοίο, Φοβερή γέφυρα, φοβερά σαλόνια, μεγάλοι διάδρομοι, βαρύ βαπόρι και καλοταξίδευτο. Αν και το τελευταίο ήταν περιττό να το πω..... Είχα την τύχη να το γνωρίσω απ'εξω κι ανακατοτά γιατί δούλεψε μέσα ο πατέρας μου από την αρχή που το έφερε η Ηπειρωτική μέχρι και την ημέρα που το έδωσε. Απίστευτο Liner.... Και μη ν ξεχνάμε, τουρμπινάδικο......!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Γιωργη αναμφισβητητα εσυ μπορεις να μας χαρισεις πολυ ομορφες φωτο,θελω να πιστευω!

----------


## Melis7

Όντως, έχω πάρα πολλές..... Θα τις βρω και το συντομότερο δυνατόν, θα τις ανεβάσω.....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε αδικήσει το καράβι και δεν το έχουμε δείξει αρκετά από την εποχή που πέρασε και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής του (σχεδόν 20ετία) στην Carnival σαν Carnivale και Fiesta Marina πριν παραδοθεί στην ROC. Νομίζω ότι και αυτή η φορεσιά του πήγαινε πολύ:


Ship+Photo+CARNIVALE2.jpg
carnivale_1956_4.jpg
Fiesta_Marina.jpg

----------


## Melis7

*TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA* υπόσχομαι ότι θα βρω σύντομα φώτο του πλοίου και θα τις ανεβάσω. Όσο ήταν το πλοίο στην Ελλάδα επί Ηπειρωτικής δούλευε μέσα ο πατέρας μου, οπότε το συντομότερο δυνατό θα τις ανεβάσω.....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA* υπόσχομαι ότι θα βρω σύντομα φώτο του πλοίου και θα τις ανεβάσω. Όσο ήταν το πλοίο στην Ελλάδα επί Ηπειρωτικής δούλευε μέσα ο πατέρας μου, οπότε το συντομότερο δυνατό θα τις ανεβάσω.....


Φίλε Melis7 τις περιμένουμε πως και πως. Εδώ είναι μερικές από τις δικές μου:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=30670&page=7

----------


## Melis7

Φίλε nikosnasia σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα που λες ότι νοιώθεις τυχερός που ταξίδεψες με αυτό το κρουαζιερόπλοιο... Στη φώτο που ανέβασες, ο άνθρωπος που φαίνεται είναι ο πατέρας μου...... Ευχαριστώ πολύ.....!!!!!!

----------


## Melis7

> Φίλε Melis7 τις περιμένουμε πως και πως. Εδώ είναι μερικές από τις δικές μου:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=30670&page=7


Φοβερές κι αυτές οι φώτο σου..... Με πήγαν πολλά χρόνια πίσω.... Ευχαριστώ....!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φίλε nikosnasia σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα που λες ότι νοιώθεις τυχερός που ταξίδεψες με αυτό το κρουαζιερόπλοιο... Στη φώτο που ανέβασες, ο άνθρωπος που φαίνεται είναι ο πατέρας μου...... Ευχαριστώ πολύ.....!!!!!!


Αυτο και αν ειναι (ευτυχης) συμπτωση!!

----------


## Melis7

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ακόμα ότι δεν υπάρχει πλέον παρά μόνο στη μνήμη μου..... Αδύνατον!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> FIESTA MARINA,ενα ονομα που κρατησε για λιγο, μολις εχει γινει OLYMPIC της ROC τον μαρτιο του 1995 στο περαμα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65741
> 
> Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA


Από την φωτογραφία του Ben Bruce βλέπουμε ότι το καράβι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα με 2 ζευγάρια πλωριά κρένια και η Ηπειρωτική έκοψε το ένα ζευγάρι

Φωτό faktaomfartyg

----------


## stratoscy

Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ο........
ο......

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

ΥΕΑΗ!(ΧΕΙΡΟΚΡΟΤΗΜΑΤΑ)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το υπερωκεάνιο *¶ννα-Μαρία* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ομογενείς από τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες Αμερικής, μέλη της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Εκπαιδευτικής Προοδευτικής Οργάνωσης (ΑΧΕΠΑ), που φτάνουν στην Ελλάδα για να περάσουν τις γιορτές του Πάσχα, αποβιβάζονται από το πλοίο, στο λιμάνι, όπου τους υποδέχεται πλήθος κόσμου.
Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1135&thid=2043

Επισης  εδω!
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1062&thid=1272

Περιγραφή (*24/7/72*)
                               Το υπερωκεάνιο «Βασίλισσα ¶ννα-Μαρία», με το οποίο καταφθάνουν ομογενείς από την Αμερική στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, προκειμένου να περάσουν τις θερινές διακοπές τους στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εγκαίνια του υπερωκεανίου *Βασίλισσα ¶ννα-Μαρία* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  Το βασιλικό ζεύγος, μέλη της κυβέρνησης και άλλοι επίσημοι παρίστανται στην τελετή των εγκαινίων του υπερωκεανίου *Βασίλισσα ¶ννα-Μαρία*, το οποίο βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.


http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=3244&thid=16790

AM1.jpgAM2.jpg

AM3.jpgAM4.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και το "δικό μου" TSS Queen Anna Maria:

----------


## nikosnasia

3-6-1996.OLYMPIC.Πειραιάς -Μύκονος ,αποβίβαση με βάρκες http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBKwVK9Z0kg
Η κασέτα με την πάροδο του χρόνου έχει προβλήματα.

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερό το βίντεο από το you tube...... Διακρίνονται απίστευτα πλοία, αλλά με το που ξαναείδα τις καμπίνες του πλοίου και τους φοβερούς διαδρόμους του, γύρισα χρόνια πολλά πίσω...... Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τς αναμνήσεις παιδιά.....

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ καλό βίντεο όπου βλέπουμε εσωτερικούσ και εξωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου.Σε Μερικά πλάνα βλέπουμε μερικές καμπίνες του πλοίου όπου διαπιστώνουμε ότι ήταν ένα άνετο πλωτό ξενοδοχείο που είχε όλες τις ανέσεις.

----------


## nikosnasia

Το δεύτερο μέρος του video εν πλώ με το OLYMPIC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wLoO-jh8mY

----------


## samichri

> Το δεύτερο μέρος του video εν πλώ με το OLYMPIC.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wLoO-jh8mY


Πολύ ωραία και τα δύο βιντεο. Ένοιωσα σαν να ήμουνα και εγώ σε αυτό το ταξίδι. Σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Carnivale* σε φωτογραφιες απο το περιοδικο _Cruise Travel_ του Νοεμβριου/Δεκεμβριου 1983
Για τον _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_

Carnivale CruiseTravel 1983 11:12.jpgCarnivale2 CruiseTravel 1983 11:12.jpg

Πλανα του *Carnivale* απο το περιοδικο _Cruise Travel_ του Νοεμβριου/Δεκεμβριου 1983

Carnivale3 CruiseTravel 1983 11:12.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Ο,τι και να λέμε, ήταν απίστευτο υπερωκεάνειο...... Με τις παραπάνω φώτο ,θυμήθηκα όταν είχε έρθει στο Πέραμα με τα χρώματα της Carnival....... Καταπληκτικό.....

----------


## Giannakhs

Πραγματικα υπεροχο υπερωκεανειο. Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω κι εγω μ αυτο σαν πληρωμα στην κουζινα του το 1973-1974. Τοτε εκανε κρουαζιερες στην καρα'ι'βικη. Υπεροχα χρονια.....τι μου θυμησατε βρε παιδια. Αν υπαρχει κανενας στο φορουμ απο εκεινα τα χρονια θα ηθελα να επικοινωνισει μαζι μου. Να ειστε ολοι καλα και καλα ταξιδια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματικα υπεροχο υπερωκεανειο. Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω κι εγω μ αυτο σαν πληρωμα στην κουζινα του το 1973-1974. Τοτε εκανε κρουαζιερες στην καρα'ι'βικη. Υπεροχα χρονια.....τι μου θυμησατε βρε παιδια. Αν υπαρχει κανενας στο φορουμ απο εκεινα τα χρονια θα ηθελα να επικοινωνισει μαζι μου. Να ειστε ολοι καλα και καλα ταξιδια.


Λοιπον _Giannakhs_  κοιταξε τι σου βρηκα.... Ωραιοτατη περιγραφη ταξιδιου στις Μπαχαμες και Καραιβικη τον *Φεβρουαριο 1971* με το *Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια*.  Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη

Anna Maria.jpg

----------


## Melis7

> Λοιπον _Giannakhs_  κοιταξε τι σου βρηκα.... Ωραιοτατη περιγραφη ταξιδιου στις Μπαχαμες και Καραιβικη τον *Φεβρουαριο 1971* με το *Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια*.  Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη
> 
> Anna Maria.jpg


Aυτό κι αν είναι ντοκουμέντο!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για την μετονομασια του υπερωκεανειου *Αννα Μαρια* απο την Ελευθερια της 13ης Ιουνιου 1965

19650613 Queen Anna Maria.jpg

Και εδω διαφημιση των δυο μεγαλων Ελληνικων μεταπολεμικων υπερωκεανειων
28 Αυγουστου 1966

19660828 Olympia Anna Maria.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αρθρο για την μετονομασια του υπερωκεανειου *Αννα Μαρια* απο την Ελευθερια της 13ης Ιουνιου 1965
> 
> 19650613 Queen Anna Maria.jpg


 
Νικόλα η εφημερίδα μάλλον έβαλε ο θέμα της μετονομασίας του σε Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία ετεροχρονισμένα γιατί τα εγκαίνια έγιναν στις 15 Μαρτίου 1965. ¶λλωστε ήμουν επιβάτης στο πρώτο ταξίδι του προς Ισραήλ στις 19 Μαρτίου 1965.

----------


## Melis7

Τι ντοκουμεντα είναι αυτά πάλι.....????? Τελικά, είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί εμείς του ναυτιλία......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βασιλοβαπορο TSS OLYMPIC με τον ατοφιο βυζαντινο σταυρο στο φουγαρο,  στην ομορφη μυκονο τον ιουνιο του 1995

5-2-2010 (39).jpg


Ειδικη αφιερωση στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σαν _Fiesta Marina_ το Βασιλοβαπορο στο Περαμα    

scan SLIDE002.jpg
_Για τους  Ben Bruce και QUEEN ANNA MARIA_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

To follow on from your post here are some interesting pages comparing her interiors as Empress of Britain and Fiesta Marina. They are two very contrasting periods of her varied career with the latter being the most unsuccessful. What a shame to put such  abeautiful and elegant liner through that awful transformation or Carnivalisation ! of the early 90's, at least under ROC she once again recovered her dignity for a brief period.

Henry

scan0449.jpgscan0450.jpg

scan0451.jpg

scan0452.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

scan0453.jpg

scan0454.jpg

scan0455.jpg

scan0456.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

My friend Henry 
    Thanks a million for your amazing report of glorious times of Fiesta Marina!

----------


## Melis7

> Σαν _Fiesta Marina_ το Βασιλοβαπορο στο Περαμα 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76810
> _Για τους Ben Bruce και QUEEN ANNA MARIA_


Όταν το είχαν πρωτοφέρει.... Το είχα επισκεφτεί αλλά επειδή τότε ήμουν αρκετά μικρός, δεν ασχολιόμουν με φώτο, απλά χάζευα....... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ T.S.S. APOLLON......




> Βασιλοβαπορο TSS OLYMPIC με τον ατοφιο βυζαντινο σταυρο στο φουγαρο, στην ομορφη μυκονο τον ιουνιο του 1995
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76667
> 
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA


Βαλτός πρέπει να είσαι φίλε Κώστα... Δεν γίνεται αυτό που κάνεις..... Με συγκίνησες!!!!!!!! Οι καλύτερες εποχές της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Olympic*...στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

slide006.jpg 
_Για τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη φωτο ενος απο τα στιβαροτερα βαπορια που περασαν ποτε απο τα Ελληνικα νερα

----------


## Melis7

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον προλαλήσαντα.....!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Henry same thoughts here. I was one lucky passenger to sail on her maiden cruise to Israel on March 1965 as the newly acquired Queen Anna Maria as a child and again in 1997 when she was the Olympic. The contrast between the pro Carnival days and the post Carnival days was dramatic. Only the wood covered lounges and the cinema reminded the older days. Everything else from the glitzy promenades and the cabin corridors to the dining room was of Fiesta Marina quality.

----------


## Ellinis

> To follow on from your post here are some interesting pages comparing her interiors as Empress of Britain and Fiesta Marina. They are two very contrasting periods of her varied career with the latter being the most unsuccessful. What a shame to put such abeautiful and elegant liner through that awful transformation or Carnivalisation ! of the early 90's, at least under ROC she once again recovered her dignity for a brief period.


Και μιας ο Henry μας έδειξε πως ήταν το πλοίο αρχικά αλλά και επι Carnival, ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στα εσωτερικά του Queen Anna Maria. Από το βιβλίο "Ο Πειραιάς που αγαπήσαμε" του Π.Σπυρόπουλου.

_Some internal shots from her days as QAM._

QAM1.jpg

QAM2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Και μιας ο Henry μας έδειξε πως ήταν το πλοίο αρχικά αλλά και επι Carnival, ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στα εσωτερικά του Queen Anna Maria. Από το βιβλίο "Ο Πειραιάς που αγαπήσαμε" του Π.Σπυρόπουλου.
> 
> _Some internal shots from her days as QAM._
> 
> QAM1.jpg
> 
> QAM2.jpg


What elegant and tasteful interiors, thank you Aris for these beautiful photos!

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

The picture of the dining room uploaded by Aris was I remember the first class dining room and when the ship was sold to Carnival it was transformed to extra cabins retaining the third class dining room further aft on the same deck.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Nice photo of *Carnivale

*Carnivale.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *Olympic*...στο μεγαλο λιμανι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77373 
> _Για τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS_


Γιώργο, η φωτογραφία πότε τραβήχθηκε? Βλέπω ότι δεν έχει το μπλε ζωνάρι που χωρίζει το λευκό της υπερκατασκευής με το μπεζ του hull και σκέπτομαι μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι πριν δρομολογηθεί σαν Olympic όταν ετοιμαζόταν για την πρώτη του σαιζόν. Επίσης, δεν βλέπω τις ξαπλώστρες στην πρύμη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Nice photo of *Carnivale
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78704



Kαταπληκτικη φωτο - καρτ ποσταλ του ιστορικου αυτου πλοιου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Γιώργο, η φωτογραφία πότε τραβήχθηκε? Βλέπω ότι δεν έχει το μπλε ζωνάρι που χωρίζει το λευκό της υπερκατασκευής με το μπεζ του hull και σκέπτομαι μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι πριν δρομολογηθεί σαν Olympic όταν ετοιμαζόταν για την πρώτη του σαιζόν. Επίσης, δεν βλέπω τις ξαπλώστρες στην πρύμη.


 Φιλε Αλεξανδρε ειναι φωτογραφημενο στον Πειραια το  1995.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Συνεπώς Γιώργο πρέπει να ήταν όταν ετοιμαζόταν για την πρώτη του σαιζόν στα δικά μας νερά πριν ολοκληρωθεί το βάψιμό του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστα Αλεξανδρε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτος ο ωραιοτατος πινακας ειναι φτιαγμενος απο ενα ζωγραφο που υπογραφει ως Κωνσταντινος 2002. 

Anna Maria.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Παίρνοντας πετρέλαιο στο Ξαβέρι, με το σινιάλο της ROC αλλά το μπέζ της Ηπειρωτικής. Από τα βαπόρια που ήδη μας λείπουν...

olympic.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να δεις αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, μιας και έχει απίθανες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ως Topaz.

Aπο εκεί και η παρακάτω, με την απίθανη γέφυρα του πλοίου, γεμάτη με ναυτικά όργανα και εργαλεία που δεν βρίσκουμε πια στα σημερινά καράβια...

top1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστώ ¶ρη. Την είχα ήδη αποθηκεύσει στα αγαπημένα εδώ και καιρό γιατί συμπεριλαμβάνει και το Romanza.

----------


## Ellinis

Για πάμε να δούμε μια φωτογραφία που μας είχε παραχωρήσει ο ¶γγλο καραβολάτρης Albert Novelli.

Το QUEEN ANNA MARIA αποβιβάζει τους επιβάτες του με τις ίδιες του τις βάρκες. Λογικά είναι σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα στην Αμερική. Mήπως να είναι στις Βερμούδες;

QUEEN ANNA MARIE.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε μου Ellinis !Δεν βγάζει επιβάτες με τις βάρκες .Απλά περνά επιθεώρηση από το Cost Guard στην Αμερική ,γι αυτό και βλέπουμε τις βάρκες να είναι γεμάτες από το πλήρωμα μόνο, και να μην απομακρύνονται από βαπόρι .Ακόμη βλέποντας τους κάβους πρίμα δεν μου μοιάζει να είναι σε κάποιο passenger terminal ,αλλά σε κάποιο μικρό ντόκο που χρησιμοποιείτε από φορτηγά .Σε τέτοιους συνήθως μας έδεναν για να κάνουμε επισκευές .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σπάνια φωτογραφία μιας και οι φωτογραφίες που υπάρχουν σαν QAM στα βιβλία και τα έντυπα είναι οι ίδιες και ελάχιστες.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ Μαστροκώστα ! έδωσες στη φωτογραφία την πραγματική της διάσταση.

----------


## Ellinis

To Queen Anna Maria αρόδο ( στη Μασσαλία μήπως; ) με τις βάρκες να έχουν κατέβει πιθανώς για κάποιο γυμνάσιο.

qam 1.jpg
πηγή: delcampe.net

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο φίλος μας Dimas μας λέει στην σελίδα 9 του θέματος ότι είναι έξω από τις Κάννες. Προφανώς σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δύο ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου σαν Carnivale κατά τον δεξαμενισμό του τον Δεκ. 1986 στο Norfolk, Virginia:



Δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες πρύμες με καμπύλες πλέον...



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ειναι αδυνατον για τους νεωτερους να καταλαβουν ποση υπερηφανεια προκαλουσαν το *Ολυμπια* και το *Αννα Μαρια* στους Ελληνες (οχι τους μεταναστες αλλα _ΟΛΟΥΣ τους Ελληνες_). Χαθηκαν και αυτα στα διαλυτηρια οπως και ολα τα αλλα μεγαλα σκαρια...  Θυσιαστηκαν στην αναγκη προσαρμοσεως, καλυτερης ασφαλειας, κλπ, λες και δεν μπορουσαν να εχουν σωθει

Εδω ωραιοτατη διαφημιση απο το Εμπρος της 11ης Ιουνιου 1966


19660611 OlyAnn.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ_ 
_Τεταρτη 10 Μαρτιου 1965_ 
ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ 10-3-1965.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νάσαι καλά Γιώργο με το σπάνιο εύρημα. Μία εβδομάδα αργότερα ταξίδεψα μαζί του στην μίνι αναγνωριστική κρουαζιέρα για τουριστικούς πράκτορες Πειραιά-Χάϊφα πριν ξεκινήσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι για την Ν. Υόρκη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σαν συνονόματος του πλοίου και επειδή δεν έχουμε γράψει κάτι για την ιστορία του παρά το πλούσιο υλικό που έχουμε όλοι ανεβάσει, αποφάσισα να γράψω για την ιστορία του μοναδικού Tss Queen Anna Maria. Η Canadian Pacific Line έχοντας χάσει το όμορφο Empress Of Britain (ΙΙ) του 1931 κατά την διάρκεια του ΒΆ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου αλλά και το Empress of Canada του 1929 από πυρκαγιά το 1953 κατά την διάρκεια μετασκευής του, και με τον ανταγωνισμό της Cunard Line στην γραμμή Αγγλίας-Καναδά με τέσσερα νεότευκτα αδελφά πλοία, αποφασίζει να ξεκινήσει ένα πρόγραμμα ναυπήγησης των πρώτων μεταπολεμικών καραβιών της. Το 1954 τα ναυπηγεία Fairfield στο Govan της Γλασκώβης υπογράφουν την συμφωνία με την CP Line ναυπήγησης ενός πλοίου 25.500 grt (max.speed 21 knots) με ατμοστρόβιλους Pametrada για την γραμμή Αγγλίας-Καναδά με τον όνομα Empress of Britain (III). Το νέο πλοίο που ήταν το πρώτο βρετανικό υπερατλαντικό καράβι με κλιματισμό σε όλους τους χώρους του, σχεδιάστηκε με την φιλοσοφία υπερατλαντικού πλοίου για 160 επιβάτες πρώτης θέσης και 894 τουριστικής, κυρίως κατά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες που το ποτάμι Saint Lawrence στo Μόντρεαλ και το Κεμπέκ του Καναδά παρέμενε ανοικτό στην ναυσιπλοΐα , σε συνδυασμό με κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική αλλά και Μεσόγειο όταν οι πάγοι απαγόρευαν την προσέγγιση των Καναδικών λιμανιών. Το Empress of Britain βαφτίστηκε από την Βασίλισσα της Αγγλίας Ελισάβετ τον Ιούνιο του 1955 και τον Απρίλιο του 1956 αφού συμπλήρωσε με επιτυχία τα δοκιμαστικά του ταξίδια, ξεκίνησε τα ταξίδια από το Λίβερπουλ προς τα λιμάνια του Καναδά. Η επιτυχία του καραβιού οδηγεί στην ναυπήγηση αδελφού πλοίου το 1957 με το όνομα Empress of England, και το 1960 ενός ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερου και εξελιγμένου κονταδελφού, του Empress of Canada (III). Τα τρία πλοία όλα ναυπηγημένα για να ταξιδεύουν στην γραμμή του Βορείου Ατλαντικού αλλά και σε κρουαζιέρες συνεχίζουν να δουλεύουν έτσι μέχρι το 1964 που η πτώση του αριθμού των επιβατών λόγω του γρήγορου αεροπλάνου, αναγκάζουν την Canadian Pacific να πουλήσει το παλαιότερο μόλις 8 ετών Empress of Britain στην ελληνική Greek Line του Ι. Γουλανδρή. Με την παραλαβή του από την Greek Line το πλοίο μεταφέρεται στα ναυπηγεία Mariotti της Γένοβας για μία εκτεταμένη μετασκευή (26.300 grt, συνολική χωρητικότητα 1.310 επιβάτες) η οποία του άλλαξε ριζικά το προφίλ με την επέκταση των δύο πρυμιών καταστρωμάτων για την δημιουργία επιπλέον σαλονιού στη πρύμη και μεγάλου εξωτερικού καταστρώματος με 4(!!) ανοικτές πισίνες. Στις 15 Μαρτίου του 1965 εγκαινιάζεται από την τότε Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία στον Πειραιά παίρνοντας το όνομά της, το μοναδικό πλοίο στην παγκόσμια ιστορία που βαφτίστηκε από δύο Βασίλισσες! Τέλη Μαρτίου ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγιά του προς την Νέα Υόρκη διπλώνοντας το ομόσταυλό του Ολυμπία με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς την Νάπολη, Παλέρμο, Λισαβώνα και σε μερικά δρομολόγια με την προσθήκη της Βαλέττας ,Μεσσίνας, Γένοβας και Καννών. Στην επιστροφή του μετά τον Πειραιά συνέχιζε για την Λεμεσό και Χάϊφα και τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες προσέγγιζε την Βοστώνη και το Χάλιφαξ του Καναδά. Τα υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια εναλλάσσονται με κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από Νέα Υόρκη και το πλοίο αποδεικνύεται πολύ δημοφιλές στους Αμερικανούς επιβάτες του τόσο για την ελληνική φιλοξενία του και το πλούσιο πρόγραμμα ψυχαγωγίας που προσέφερε, όσο για τους ζεστούς χώρους του πλοίου και τους προορισμούς της κρουαζιέρας. Κάποιες εποχές αλλάζει προορισμούς και συμπεριλαμβάνει ελληνικά νησιά και τόπους της Μεσογείου στο πρόγραμμα των κρουαζιερών. Η κακή όμως διαχείριση στην εταιρία του έχει επιπτώσεις στην εμφάνισή του και το service από το 1974, χρονιά που το Ολυμπία παροπλίζεται στην Κυνοσούρα. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1975 και ενώ το πλοίο είναι στο λιμάνι της Ν. Υόρκης η χρεοκοπημένη Greek Line κλείνει τις πόρτες της και το πλοίο κενό επιβατών «δραπετεύει» από τους πιστωτές της εταιρίας και έρχεται να παροπλιστεί και αυτό στην Κυνοσούρα παρέα με το Ολυμπία. Ο παροπλισμός του όμως δεν διαρκεί πολύ και τον Δεκέμβριο του ίδίου έτους η ανερχόμενη Carnival Cruise Line ψάχνει για ένα καράβι που θα ενισχύσει τις κρουαζιέρες της στην Καραϊβική που μέχρι τότε γίνονται με το μοναχοβάπορο Mardi Gras, το πρώην ομόσταυλο επί CP Empress of Canada. Το πρώην Queen Anna Maria μετά από την εντελώς απαραίτητη συντήρηση και μικρές αλλαγές στην διαρρύθμιση των εσωτερικών του χώρων (λόγω των περιορισμένων οικονομικών πόρων της Carnival) μετονομάζεται σε Carnivale και ξεκινά τις κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από το Μαϊάμι μαζί με το Mardi Gras. Η θεαματική άνοδος της Carnival έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την αγορά και τρίτου πλοίου του πρώην Transvaal Castle που μετασκευάζεται ριζικά στο Kobe της Ιαπωνίας για να γίνει το Festivale. Η συνεχής ανοδική πορεία της Carnival επιβάλλει την ναυπήγηση ενός υπερμοντέρνου στόλου μεγαθηρίων όπου σύντομα οι «γιαγιάδες» του στόλου δεν έχουν θέση. Έτσι το 1993 το πλοίο δρομολογείται από το San Juan του Puerto Rico για κρουαζιέρες ισπανόφωνων της Αμερικής στην Καραϊβική, με το νέο όνομα Fiesta Marina. To επιχείρημα δεν έχει εμπορική επιτυχία και το 1994 στο πλαίσιο της συμφωνίας εξαγοράς της Ηπειρωτικής από την Carnival που τελικά δεν προχώρησε, παραδίδεται στην Ηπειρωτική σαν μέρος της συμφωνίας, η οποία το ονομάζει Olympic και το δρομολογεί το 1995 με τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της σε κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία. Το 1996 με την συγχώνευση της Ηπειρωτικής με την Sun Line εμφανίζεται με τα σινιάλα της Royal Olympic Cruises και συνεχίζει τις κρουαζιέρες μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 1997 που αγοράζεται από την εταιρία Topaz International Shipping και την διαχείριση αναλαμβάνει η εταιρία του capt. Πάρη Κατσούφη Kyma Ship Management. Αφού υποστεί νέα μετασκευή στον Σκαραμαγκά που αλλάζει πάλι το προφίλ του από την επέκταση της υπερκατασκευής του πλώρα με την δημιουργία επιπλέον καμπίνων και την κατάργηση των πλωριών αμπαριών του και αφαίρεση των κρενιών, ξεκινά κρουαζιέρες ναυλωμένο από την Thomson με το όνομα The Topaz. Το 2003 η Thomson αποφασίζει να αντικαταστήσει το καράβι με το νεότερο Thomson Spirit, και το The Topaz βρίσκει νέο ναυλωτή, την Ιαπωνική Peaceboat Organisation και εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες ιστορικού χαρακτήρα ταξιδεύοντας σε όλο τον κόσμο. Η Peaceboat το αντικαθιστά το 2008 με το Clipper Pacific, πρώην Clipper Pearl (Sundream, Song of Norway) και το πλοίο βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στην ράδα της Σιγκαπούρης αναμένοντας νέο ναυλωτή ο οποίος δυστυχώς δεν εμφανίζεται. Έτσι, τον Αύγουστο του 2008 οδηγείται με τις δικές του δυνάμεις στο Alang της Ινδίας για διάλυση στην καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη ηλικία των 52 ετών.

Σαν Empress of Britain κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμαστικών του:



Σαν Queen Anna Maria:



Σαν Carnivale της Carnival Cruise Line:



Σαν The Topaz ναυλωμένο στην Peaceboat organisation:



πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ καλο και λεπτομερες βιογραφικο για το εξαιρετικο αυτο πλοιο Ευχαριστουμε Αλεξανδρε!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Rich Turnwald του σημαιοστολισμένου Empress of Britain κατά τον απόπλου του από το λιμάνι της Ν. Υόρκης στις 30 Ιανουαρίου του 1960 (πιθανόν στην πρώτη του κρουαζιέρα προς την Καραϊβική για την CP) :

EMPRESS_OF_BRITAIN2.jpg
πηγή shipspotting

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αναλυτικη η βιογραφια του πλοιου απο τον, ομονυμο χρηστη και θαυμαστη του , TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.Πολυ καλη δουλεια οπως ηταν αναμενωμενο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σας ευχαριστώ Γιώργο και Κώστα για τα καλά σας λόγια. Οι φωτογραφίες του πλοίου σαν Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία, παρόλο το γεγονός ότι έζησε 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια στην ιδιοκτησία της Greek Line, σπανίζουν και βρήκα αυτήν εδώ την φωτογραφία του από κρουαζιέρα στο St. Thomas το 1973 για να το θαυμάσουμε προς το τέλος της καριέρας του με την Greek Line:

1902scan0022.jpg 
πηγή shipsnostalgia

Δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης την δεκαετία του 70 πριν από ακόμα ένα ταξίδι προς τα πάτρια εδάφη ή κρουαζιέρα στην Καραϊβική:

scan0015a.jpg 
πηγή φωτογραφίας J. Fred Rodriguez classicliners.net

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ πιστευω οτι ηταν το καλυτερο υπερωκεανιο που ειχε ποτε η ελλαδα.Συνχρονο για την εποχη του, μικρης ηλικιας, αγορασμενο απο την πολυ καλη greek line που πριν ανηκε σε μια <πρωτοκλασατη εταιρεια>.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όντως Ben ήταν μόλις 8 ετών όταν αγοράστηκε από την Greek Line και αμέσως πήγε για εκτεταμένη μετασκευή στα ναυπηγεία Mariotti γεγονός που φανερώνει την ποιότητα της μετασκευής και τα χρήματα που τότε η Greek Line ξόδεψε για να κάνει τις αλλαγές που ήθελε. Σίγουρα σαν καράβι από δεύτερο χέρι ήταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απ' όλα τα τότε ελληνόκτητα υπερωκεάνια και δούλεψε για την Canadian Pacific που φημιζόταν για την καλή κατάσταση των καραβιών της. Το Ολυμπία ήταν το μόνο πλοίο τα χρόνια εκείνα που παραδόθηκε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση και αυτό γιατί ήταν νεότευκτο. Ενδεικτικό της άριστης κατάστασης όταν παραδόθηκε από την Canadian Pacific είναι ότι η Greek Line δεν άλλαξε πολλά πράγματα από την διακόσμηση και τις επενδύσεις που προϋπήρχαν στο καράβι και αν δει κανείς φωτογραφίες από διαφημιστικά των δύο εταιριών θα δει ότι σχεδόν τίποτα δεν άλλαξε. Και για του λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από την CP εποχή του που μέχρι την διάλυσή του μερικά πράγματα δεν άλλαξαν καθόλου όπως το μπαρ της πρώτης θέσης εδώ:


Η reception που οδηγούσε στην πρώτη θέση:


Το ημικυκλικό Sun lounge της πρώτης θέσης κάτω από την γέφυρα που έχει αφαιρεθεί η μοκέτα του δαπέδου κατά την διάρκεια επισκευών:


Ένα από τα σαλόνια που άλλαξε πολύ επί Carnival όταν το μετέτρεψαν σε casino:


Ένας από τους αχανείς διαδρόμους των καμπινών με την ξύλινη επένδυση που δυστυχώς καλύφθηκε με μοκέττες από την Carnival στην δεκαετία του 80:



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κατά την καθέλκυσή του μόλις έπεσε στα παγωμένα νερά του ποταμού Clyde στο Govan της Γλασκώβης



Η αναμνηστική πλάκα της ναυπήγησής του:



Η τοποθέτηση της αλουμινένιας τσιμινιέρας του με "το κράνος του πυροσβέστη" για να διώχνει την κάπνα μακρυά από τα καταστρώματα:



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλος TSS QAM θα χαρεί πιστεύω με δυο ωραίες φωτογραφίες που εντόπισα στο flickr. 
Η ημερομηνία είναι 1984 και το CARNIVALE ποζάρει φωταγωγημένο στο San Juan παρέα με το τότε SOUTHWARD.

¶λλη μια παρόμοια φωτογραφία του ίδιου χρήστη υπάρχει εδώ.

carnivale.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μαϊάμι 1983, το CARNIVALE αναχωρεί και μας χαρίζει μερικές απίθανες λήψεις...

πηγή και με άλλες φωτογραφίες από το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο της Greek Line. 

carniv1.jpg

carniv2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία σπάνια και συγκινητική (για μας τους Έλληνες) φωτογραφία του πρώην Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία που καταπλέει με τα νέα χρώματα της Carnival στην τσιμινιέρα πρώτη φορά στο Μαιάμι την πρωτοχρονιά του 1976, πλέον σαν Carnivale, μετά από τον παροπλισμό του στην Κυνοσούρα με εμφανή την σκουριά της εγκατάληψης πάνω του και το νέο όνομα πρόχειρα γραμμένο στην πλώρη. Διακρίνεται αμυδρά ο θυρεός της Greek Line με την τρίαινα στην πλώρη.

xc2008-09-1-284-501-000_1_.jpg 
πηγή φωτογραφίας shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά μια πολύ σπάνια λήψη, που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το είχα ξαναδεί έτσι. 

Και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτο που δείχνει τη Βασσίλισα γυμνή  :Very Happy:  με τα σινιάλα της Canadian Pacific.

emp of britain.jpg
πηγή: flickr

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η σπάνια αυτή φωτογραφία του Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία στην παρθενική της αναχώρηση από την Νέα Υόρκη προς Πειραιά στις 7 Απριλίου 1965, δείχνει με τον πιο άνάγλυφο τρόπο πως ένα μόλις ανακατασευασμένο και φρεσκοβαμένο καράβι που μετράει μόνο 10 ημέρες στη γραμμή με ένα πέρασμα μόνο του Ατλαντικού μπορεί να έχει αυτή την εμφάνιση από την δύναμη της θάλασσας! Απίστευτο.

02_Slides_0161.JPG
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως τα λες είναι Αλέξανδρε. Ο ωκεανός δεν αστιευόταν και η φρέσκια μπογιά των νεότευκτων καραβιών συχνά πυκνά έφευγε στο πρώτο τους πέρασμα.
Υπήρχαν και χειρότερα όμως, για δες _εδώ_.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Just saw this beautiful aerial shot of her in Shipspotting (courtesy of Manos Petridis) 
She looks superb in the Epirotiki livery!
Henry.

1279333.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Just saw this beautiful aerial shot of her in Shipspotting (courtesy of Manos Petridis) 
> She looks superb in the Epirotiki livery!
> Henry.
> 
> 1279333.jpg


Yes, she does Henry. Must be from 1995 the sole year in Epirotiki colours as in 86 with the merger of Epirotiki with Sun Line she had the ROC emblem on her funnel.

----------


## Ellinis

Η αναγγελία της αγοράς του πλοίου από το περιοδικό _Ναυτικά Χρονικά_ το 1964.
Ο Ουίλσον που αναφέρεται ως ναυλωτής του πλοίου ήταν ο επικεφαλής της Travel Savings Association, μιας εταιρίας που είχε ναυλώσει ορισμένα πλοία για κρουαζιέρες εκείνη την εποχή.

qam.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μου αρέσει η φωτογραφία του σημαιοστολισμένου Empress of Britain στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (άραγε σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα του στην Μεσόγειο πριν την συμφωνία ή μόλις είχε κλειστεί η συμφωνία αγοράς του-εξ' ου και ο σημαιστολισμός?) και μπρος από το κτίριο της Greek Line στην ακτή Μιαούλη. Στο λεύκωμα για τα 100 χρόνια της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας, ο Γ. Φουστάνος έχει μία αεροφωτογραφία του καραβιού σημαιοστολισμένου στην ίδια θέση μπροστά στο κτίριο του μικρού τελωνείου που δεν υπάρχει πια στα 200άρια, και πρέπει μα είναι κατά την ίδια επίσκεψη.

----------


## Ellinis

Καλός είμαι, δεν είχα προσέξει οτι το πλοίο είναι φωτογραφημένο στον Πειραιά....
Ίσως να ήταν σε μια απο τις κρουαζιέρες της Travel Savings, όπως λες και εσύ Αλέξανδρε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφη και σπάνια φωτογραφία του καλλίγραμμου Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία ενώ αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης στις 28 Ιανουαρίου 1967. Η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε από τον καραβολάτρη Rich Turnwald ο οποίος μας έχει χαρίσει πολλές όμορφες φωτογραφίες καραβιών της δεκαετίας 60 στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης.

QAM_1967.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αρχοντοβαπορο!!!Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!!  Αλεξανδρε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Rocinante

_Μια από τις συγκλονηστικότερες στιγμές ενος πλοίου είναι ομολογουμένως η ώρα της καθέλκυσης. Ειδικά εαν η ονομασία του έχει επιλεγεί για να τιμήσει κάποια προσωπικότητα ή ένα γεγονός μιας χώρας. Αυτό ίσχυσε στην περίπτωση του πλοίου που συζητάμε οπότε η παρουσία των ΜΜΕ επιβεβλημένη. Ας δούμε λοιπόν το βίντεο της καθέλκησης..._

*Queen Launches Empress Of Britain*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το QAM στον πρώτο του κατάπλου στο San Juan του Πουέρτο Ρίκο το 1973 σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα της Καραϊβικής. Η κατάστασή του δεν είναι η καλύτερη και δεν ξέρω αν είναι αποτέλεσμα της κακής οικονομικής κατάστασης της Greek Line η οποία έκλεισε τις πόρτες της τον Φεβρουάριο του 1975.

QAM_Puerto_Rico.jpg

πηγή shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά δεν το έχω ξαναδεί σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από οτι σε αυτή τη φωτο...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Απλα συγκινηση προκαλουν οι φωτογραφιες αυτου του πλοιου που πραγματικα κοσμουσε το λιμανι του Πειραια σε 2 τελειως διαφορετικες περιοδους .... τι να πω.... αν και 24 ετων ,εχω ακουσει τοσα πολλα για αυτο το σκαρι...καποτε ειχε παει ενας θειος μου για μια εγχειρηση στα ματια.. με αυτο στη Νεα Υορκη - λογικα με αυτο ειχε κανει το ταξιδι...και μετα απο 30 χρονια πηγαινε κρουαζιερα σαν Ολυμπικ...οι περιγραφες του ηταν ολα τα λεφτα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ψάχνοντας το φωτογραφικό μου αρχείο για παλιές φωτογραφίες έπεσα σε αυτήν που απεικονίζει το Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία παρέα με το Leonardo da Vinci στο λιμάνι της Χάϊφα τον Μάρτιο του 1965. 'Ηταν από το παρθενικό ταξίδι του ΒΑΜ που ήμουνα επιβάτης μαζί με την μητέρα μου σε μίνι κρουαζιέρα που έγινε για ναυτικούς πράκτορες στο Ισραήλ, πριν ξεκινήσει το πρώτο του ταξίδι για την Αμερική. Την φωτογραφία τράβηξα εγώ πάνω από το όρος Καρμέλ, με μία παιδική φωτογραφική μηχανή Kodak και η ποιότητα δεν είναι ιδανική. Το Leonardo da Vinci πρέπει να έκανε τότε κρουαζιέρες λίγο πριν αντικατασταθεί από τα MIchelangelo/Raffaello.
HAIFA.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO A039 despo.jpgPHOTOB 039 despo.jpgΕδώ στη Μύκονο αν θυμάμαι καλά στην τελευταία του χρονιά ναύλωσης στην Thomson. Αυτό ομως που θυμάμαι σίγουρα είναι οτι σφύριζε και ξανασφύριζε, λες και χαιρετούσε τον κόσμο !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αρχοντοβαπορο με ολη την σημασια της λεξης!!!
 Ευχαριστουμε φιλε despo για της ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες!!!_

----------


## despo

PHOTO 010 despo OLYMPIC (1).jpgTo 1996 σε μία αναχώρησή του απο τον Πειραιά, με τυχερούς επιβάτες που είχαν την ευκαιρία να θαυμάσουν το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> To 1996 σε μία αναχώρησή του απο τον Πειραιά, με τυχερούς επιβάτες που είχαν την ευκαιρία να θαυμάσουν το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο.


Beautiful photo thank you so much for uploading!

Henry.

----------


## despo

Εχει δίκιο, είχε μπεί αρχικά στο Ολυμπία...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικη ταινια GO FOR IT με Bud Spencer & Terence HILL που απο το 1:28:15 λεπτο ειναι γυρισμενη στο ξακουστο υπερωκεανιο οπου και βλεπουμε ολα τα ντεκ σχεδον

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez5Lb1GoUmU

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

To βασιλοβάπορο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ της Ηπειρωτικής

olympic 2.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> To βασιλοβάπορο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ της Ηπειρωτικής
> 
> olympic 2.jpg


Fantastic shot thank you so much for sharing Giannis!

Henry.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ και ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ πλέουν παράλληλα προσφέροντας θέαμα στους επιβάτες

olympic - odysseus.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Μερικές φωτό σαν Empress of Britain της CP.

QAM dry d.jpg_The new EMPRESS OF BRITAIN in the Gladstone Graving Dock,__Liverpool, on 3rd March 1956._

QAM kathelkisi.jpg_The new EMPRESS OF BRITAIN glides intothe waters of the River Clyde at Govan_

QAM radio room.jpg_The Radio Room on the EMPRESS OF BRITAIN_

QAM diafimistiko.jpg

QAM new york.jpg_The QUEEN ANNA MARIA leaving New York

Για τους TSS QAM, Ellinis και για όλους τους φίλους του. 
Στο link από κάτω έχει αρκετές ακόμη (άλλες έχουν δημοσιευθεί, άλλες όχι) από όλες τις φάσεις που πέρασε το πλοίο με αρκετά καλό ιστορικό.

Πηγή
_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μερικές φωτό σαν Empress of Britain της CP.
> 
> QAM dry d.jpg_The new EMPRESS OF BRITAIN in the Gladstone Graving Dock,__Liverpool, on 3rd March 1956._
> 
> QAM kathelkisi.jpg_The new EMPRESS OF BRITAIN glides intothe waters of the River Clyde at Govan_
> 
> QAM radio room.jpg_The Radio Room on the EMPRESS OF BRITAIN_
> 
> QAM diafimistiko.jpg
> ...


 Σε ευχαριστώ Takerman για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες από το αγαπημένο μου καράβι. Το site το γνωρίζω και έχει πολλά αξιόλογα καράβια για να δει και να διαβάσει την ιστορία τους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία ιστορική φωτογραφία του Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία με σβησμένο το όνομα και τα σινιάλα της Greek Line και εμφανή τα σημάδια του πολύμηνου παροπλισμού του στην Κυνοσούρα μετά την χρεωκοπία της εταιρίας του, αγορασμένο πλέον από την Carnivale ετοιμάζεται στο Μαϊάμι τον Νοέμβριο/Δεκέμβριο του 1975 για να συνοδέψει το Mardi Gras σαν Carnivale στις κρουαζιέρες της Καραϊβικής.

QAM_CARNIVALE.jpg

πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ......
> Το 2003 η Thomson αποφασίζει να αντικαταστήσει το καράβι με το νεότερο Thomson Spirit, και το The Topaz βρίσκει νέο ναυλωτή, την Ιαπωνική Peaceboat Organisation και εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες ιστορικού χαρακτήρα ταξιδεύοντας σε όλο τον κόσμο. Η Peaceboat το αντικαθιστά το 2008 με το Clipper Pacific, πρώην Clipper Pearl (Sundream, Song of Norway) και το πλοίο βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στην ράδα της Σιγκαπούρης αναμένοντας νέο ναυλωτή ο οποίος δυστυχώς δεν εμφανίζεται.
> ..".............
> 
> Σαν The Topaz ναυλωμένο στην Peaceboat organisation:
> 
> 
> 
> πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia


TOPAZ in a photo from Ebay

image.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο σλαιντ  στο ebay 
_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIG-SHIP-MA...16.m2518.l4276

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Πανεμορφο σλαιντ  στο ebay 
> _
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIG-SHIP-MA...16.m2518.l4276


Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι στην καλύτερη κατάσταση που το έχω δει. Πιθανά να είναι από τις τελευταίες ημέρες της Greek Line όταν η έλλειψη οικονομικών πόρων την ανάγκαζε σε περικοπές της συντήρησης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το OLYMPIC στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1995

_OLYMPIC 1995.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Το OLYMPIC στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1995
> 
> _OLYMPIC 1995.jpg


Ωραία Γιώργο. Στιβαρό καράβι όπως τα έφιαχναν κάποτε

----------


## Ellinis

To πέρασμα ενός υπερωκεανίου μπροστά από τον φωτογραφικό φακό...

QUEEN ANNA MARIA_02.jpg

QUEEN ANNA MARIA 3.jpg

QUEEN ANNA MARIA.jpg

QUEEN ANNA MARIA 4.jpg
πηγή

----------

